# Suffered a Serious Setback



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This past weekend thieves managed to attack my storage unit. I'm pretty sure it was an inside job based on what was taken. I lost some family heirlooms I can't replace and it makes me sick. Damn I hate thieves. Most of the items lost will be replaced by insurance but insurance can't replace family heirlooms and my preparedness set back is bullion. I had accumulated about 200 oz of silver and my grandfathers old barber coins and Morgan dollars probably $200 in face value. Insurance limit is $250 on bullion so check that you guys.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear. I hate thieves, but you may be correct in it being an inside job.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds like PAY BACK is in order, to hers or yours?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

My condolences stowlin, that is quite a hit. I hate thieves as well. A few years ago we suffered a theft that set us back so badly that even today we are recovering from it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I believe what goes around eventually comes around! Those thieves got away with your items but next time they might not be so lucky
and get caught or meet up with the wrong end of a gun!

Sorry for your loss, a lot of us have been there including me!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry for the theft Stowlin. Stay strong and look forward.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry. That's infuriating.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

That sucks! Sorry to hear that...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sucks. No surveillance cameras? Next time Mason Jars in the yard perhaps.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry ain't strong enough, but it'll have to do as I can't think of a stronger word.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your preps and family heirlooms.
Have you considered investing in skills rather than materials?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thieves suck. Like Camel said maybe a security camera picked something up?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Sucks. No surveillance cameras? Next time Mason Jars in the yard perhaps.


Or PVC pipe and caps. Bam !


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Condolences on that. Not sure about the evidence pointing to an inside job..but can assure you democrats with tools can get in those things easy peasy. Thats why bolt cutters are called ..the keys to the city.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am so sorry to read about the break in. Everyone needs to check their insurance and make sure that their bullion and weapons are covered. 

Another reminder about trusting people. It really hurts when people you trust steal from you!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Weapons we keep on the boat with us, but the bullion was in an old family safe kept in the storage unit. The storage company has video and all we have is a white van with no plates and guys who knew enough about the place to cover their faces and wear hoodies. It took 3 of them to move the safe which is why its not on the boat. I have to update my insurance for the firearms. That is the only lesson I can really pass along - check your home owners renters insurance and make sure you are well covered. 

Some one mentioned skills vs materials. I agree with that. You can never learn too many skills and honestly that is what I spend much of my time doing now. I had to really get into shooting because I never was in the past. Now I shoot all of the time and work on things - like right now I'm studying reloading. However I thought it was always important to have all your bases covered and the silver was accumulated over several years. Its a real bummer especially the old stuff.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I bought a rider for Jewelry and guns. It's not much, 100-150 a year.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I often wonder about security boxes at the bank. Is it really like the movies, where they don't know what you put in?
And, sorry Stowlin, a thief is the bottom sucking wretched slime of the earth.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

If I were to store anything in a storage unit that my life depended on.. you bet your ass I would spend the time making a false back in the unit to hide it... dark and cramped.. pretty easy to hide an extra 18 in or so floor to ceiling!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Was considering a Conex box for storage at the farm. Time to re evaluate. Did not know that about insurance. Big thanks for the heads up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have riders on my insurance in sufficient amounts to cover their value. also am not a fan of storage units used for keeping valuables secure. Most of the ones I know have a electronic gate for entering the facility. This means in a power grid down ......... I am not getting in.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, that sucks, too bad, one of the things I hate most, f'n thieves who steal from regular people like us.

I hope you catch them, castration is in order, no need to continue the strain.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

stowlin said:


> Some one mentioned skills vs materials.


Yes, the reason I mentioned it, is I figure you are thinking keep silver for rainy day or for trade in prep for an economic collapse.
Skills however, no one can take them away from you, and are much more valuable residual income vs one time sale.

I would rather have the skills I know then all the food, ammo or bandages in the world. 
Cause when people know it is supplies you are stockin, people will come a knockin.

skills are easy to conceal, light weight, don't deteriorate with use (actually improve) can make you 
yourself more valuable.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow.. some people. I'm torn between hoping it was an inside job, and not. If it was inside, might be you have a good lead for the authorities to track down, but that really hurts and says a lot about people's characters  Have local banks/shops/wherever one would turn that stuff in been alerted to be on the lookout? Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If you want your stuff back..start checking the local pawn shops..yourself. They have cops in most towns who are supposed to check..but they hang out at the doughnut shoppe a lot..lol.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Was considering a Conex box for storage at the farm. Time to re evaluate. Did not know that about insurance. Big thanks for the heads up.


That in fact is what we use now. Cameras publicly and and now going surreptitiously with them too.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> If you want your stuff back..start checking the local pawn shops..yourself. They have cops in most towns who are supposed to check..but they hang out at the doughnut shoppe a lot..lol.


Yep found my/company stuff recently at a pawn shop. I wait about 30 days after termination and start the hunt for our stuff. Two ex-employees gone to jail so far. One was extradited from Texas.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You had a safe full of valuables stored in a storage facility?? It got stolen.:vs_shocked:

I do sympathize with you and I'm not trying to diminish the loss. But just a little common sense on security would have gone a long way. Next time don't put all your eggs in one basket, spread the stuff out.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Sucks. No surveillance cameras? Next time Mason Jars in the yard perhaps.


Stowlin,
That sucks! Really sorry to hear about that material and heirloom loss.


----------

